# More than one Adobe account on a Windows 10 PC



## hrboyce (Jul 29, 2020)

I am in the position of having to share a PC for a while so I am wondering if it is possible to setup a PC with 2 Adobe Photographer account so that each one connects and synch's separately and if it is what are the gotcha's around doing so.  I suspect it is possible as long as one is careful to log out of Adobe after each use but would like some confirmation that is the case from someone who has tried it.  If it helps, each user has their own Windows 10 login so they are seen as different identities at the OS level.

Thanks in Advance - HR


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 29, 2020)

Having two different Adobe accounts on the same system is not a problem. Obviously only one can be active at any one time, but the code is smart enough to keep each user's local data separately for each account. It's not even necessary to have each user login to a separate Windows user account from the Adobe perspective, though obviously you may want to do that for other security reasons.


----------



## hrboyce (Jul 29, 2020)

Jim, thanks for your response.  
Adobe support initially did not get back to me but I was able to get a knowledgeable tech in a chat after posting this.  Here is what they said in a nutshell which is in agreement with your advice.  

As you said, LR cloudy and Photoshop can be used by two different Adobe accounts on a single PC and while it is not recommended, with a single Windows User account, *AS LONG AS* you log into and out of the Creative Cloud each time.  It was recommended that two different Windows accounts be used, however, oddly he said a Windows 10 logout does NOT log one out of their creative cloud account.  Looking under the covers I see a number of CC services running around consuming memory and network bandwidth from time to time and they may not be user specific hence the CC login and logout is still needed.  Without being specific he suggested that having separate Windows users would also help separating concerns with Lightroom classic.  Apparently none of the apps would need to be re-installed under the second account, but obviously, preferences, storage of files and backups etc would need to be configured for each.  If I have to go down this route I will report back on my experiences.


----------

